# Carte graphique pour MacPro 1.1



## Muse3107 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai un MacPro rev 1.1 actuellement équipé  de 2 cartes graphique Nvidia GeForce 7300 GT 256MB,  et sur certain jeux elles montre quelques signes de faiblesse, apparemment elle serait la cause de l'impossibilité d'installation de windows 7 via BootCamp .
 J'aimerais savoir quel carte video je peux installer sur ma machine ? 
 quelle carte pour PC et compatible ?
 et quelle carte graphique conseiller ? 
 je souhaite dans un future proche m'équipé de deux écrans de 20" .
mon utilisation et très polyvalente , Photoshop CS 5.1, Aperture, et jeux de sim divers   

Merci


----------



## ezmac (24 Décembre 2012)

Regardes dans el site web d'nVidia ... Ils proposent des pilotes pour 7 gammes de cartes graphiques !

Prends note des cartes qui rentrent dans ton mac pro ( PCIe 1.0 - 2.0 ? ). Regardes dans la toile, tu auras l'embarra du choix.

C'est ce que j'ai fait 

Le mienne est équipée d'une achetée dans la boutique d'en face de chez moi. 30% du prix de la boutique en ligne d'Apple


----------



## MarcMame (30 Décembre 2012)

J'ai installé une carte Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-x il y a maintenant 2 ans et aucun problème depuis, que ce soit sous OS X ou Windows.
C'est une carte PC, il faut donc la flasher avec un bios Mac préalablement mais ce n'est pas bien compliqué ni à faire ni à trouver (genre le site de Netkas).
Ensuite c'est une carte qui nécessite plus de courant que le port PCIe n'est capable d'en fournir, il faut donc se procurer également 2 cables PCIe / PCI-E 6 pin pour alimenter la carte à partir des connecteurs existant dans le Mac Pro.
Après, c'est que du bonheur.

Seul défaut : pas d'image à l'écran pendant le boot du Mac, donc si on utilise la touche ALT pour choisir le système au démarrage, il faut le faire à l'aveugle. Rien de bien méchant.


----------



## fau6il (4 Janvier 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Après, c'est que du bonheur.
> 
> Seul défaut : pas d'image à l'écran pendant le boot du Mac, donc si on utilise la touche ALT pour choisir le système au démarrage, il faut le faire à l'aveugle. Rien de bien méchant.



_En effet, rien que du bonheur! 
À propos de ce défaut => pas encore expérimenté  
Mais "Bon à savoir Merci!  pour ne pas s'imaginer la fin du monde  et friser l'infarctus"! :hosto:"_


----------



## ToUsMiC (21 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

Je posséde un Mac Pro 1.1 et j'ai achetté récement une ATI HD 5770 qui fonctionne a merveille (jamais de soucis et en + est 100% compatible),je l'ai achetté chez Apple directement.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2013)

ToUsMiC a dit:


> et en + est *100% compatible*


à condition d'être avec un OS &#8805; 10.6.*4*


----------



## ToUsMiC (22 Janvier 2013)

Effectivement je tourne sous Lion 10.7.5


----------



## Luigi084 (29 Janvier 2013)

Et ça ? Ca peut le faire ? HD 5870 pour Mac Pro
Ca a pas l'air cher et c'est la même que celle en option sur les derniers Mac Pro.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2013)

Luigi084 a dit:


> Et ça ? Ca peut le faire ? HD 5870 pour Mac Pro
> Ca a pas l'air cher et c'est la même que celle en option sur les derniers Mac Pro.



La carte devrait aller. C'est vraiment moins cher que chez Apple (310  vs 449 ).

Mais sur tous les produits on peut lire "_Aucun produit dans cette catégorie_." Je ne connais pas ce site, mais je serais très méfiant avant de leur donner mon n° de CB


----------



## mac_maniac (29 Janvier 2013)

Comme d'habitude, pour les cartes graphiques, pour les non professionnels (qui cherchent avant tout la fiabilité, garantie, et sav), je conseille de regarder vers les cartes PC qui sont "flashable" sur mac. J'ai 2 radeon 5870 dans chacun de mes mac Pro. L'une une XFX, l'autre une sapphire vapor-X que je viens d'acheter neuve pour 80 euros ! 5 mn suffisent pour recuperer sur le net la rom mac, et l'ATIFlash, et la rendre parfaitement compatible avec le mac. Il faut juste bien choisir la carte (qui doit avoir une conception originale ATI non modifiée). C'est tout


----------



## MarcMame (30 Janvier 2013)

mac_maniac a dit:


> [...] et la rendre parfaitement compatible avec le mac.


Compatible : Oui
Parfaitement : Non


----------



## ashurao (30 Janvier 2013)

Luigi084 a dit:


> Et ça ? Ca peut le faire ? HD 5870 pour Mac Pro
> Ca a pas l'air cher et c'est la même que celle en option sur les derniers Mac Pro.



Attention, ce n'est pas la version mac édition. Qu'est ce qui me fait écrire ça? En comparant la photo du site et celle dispo sur l'Apple Store, le connecteur DVI ne semble pas être au même endroit ( sur la carte Plus Mac Moins Cher, il est coté connecteur PCI express alors que ce n'est pas le cas sur la carte apple store ).

De plus, il semble manquer le petit ergo sur la carte PMMC. Je me trompe peut-être, mais je pense que c'est une carte PC modifiée.


----------



## MarcMame (31 Janvier 2013)

ashurao a dit:


> Attention, ce n'est pas la version mac édition. Qu'est ce qui me fait écrire ça? En comparant la photo du site et celle dispo sur l'Apple Store, le connecteur DVI ne semble pas être au même endroit ( sur la carte Plus Mac Moins Cher, il est coté connecteur PCI express alors que ce n'est pas le cas sur la carte apple store ).
> 
> De plus, il semble manquer le petit ergo sur la carte PMMC. Je me trompe peut-être, mais je pense que c'est une carte PC modifiée.


Il aurait suffit de lire les petits caractères en bas de page pour le savoir...
"_*nos gartes graphiques sont des Modèles PC neufs, modifiés pour Mac*_"
Et vu la traduction très approximative de ce site : méfiance....


----------



## ashurao (31 Janvier 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Il aurait suffit de lire les petits caractères en bas de page pour le savoir...
> "_*nos gartes graphiques sont des Modèles PC neufs, modifiés pour Mac*_"
> Et vu la traduction très approximative de ce site : méfiance....



Au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas lu les petits caractères:rose:

Mais comme il est écrit en haut de la page, bien en évidence "carte dédiée aux mac pro, ceci n'est pas une carte PC", je trouve que l'information n'est pas très clair.


----------



## mac_maniac (31 Janvier 2013)

Peut on me dire de quelle compatibilité parfaite on parle ? Pour une utilisation amateur (non utilisation de la machine pour des taches a fin commerciale) les cartes PC falshées (en tout cas celle de mon experience chez ATI - 4870, et 5870) remplissent toutes les taches avec une fiablité sans défaut et des performances sous OS X identiques à la version mac des cartes. Au niveau hardware, les cartes sont meme plus silencieuses que leur versioon mac. Je drive un 27 pouces en 2560x1440 et un 23 pouces sur les 2 ports DVI de la carte. Seul imperfection, pas d'ecran de boot et donc pas de possibilité de mode verbose ni de choix du disque de demarrage au boot. Pour le reste, sous openGL, c'est en 2.1 comme les versions mac.
Alors expliquez moi svp pourquoi installer une carte mac à 449 euros quand la meme carte PC avec certes ces quelques imperfections, se trouve à moins de 100 euros !
Pour la carte PC flashée pour 330 euros .... c'est clair, on passe son chemin.


----------



## ashurao (31 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi installer une carte mac édition à 450 quand la même en version PC coûte 100? par tranquillité d'esprit, j'imagine.

Mais c'est clair qu'à 330 la carte flashée, je ne regrette pas l'achat de ma GTX 570 non flashée qui m'a coûté 130 de moins il y a un peu moins d'un an.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Février 2013)

mac_maniac a dit:


> Peut on me dire de quelle compatibilité parfaite on parle ?
> Seul imperfection, pas d'ecran de boot et donc pas de possibilité de mode verbose ni de choix du disque de demarrage au boot.


A toi de nous le dire puisque c'est toi qui l'écrit !! 

Une imperfection, quelle qu'elle soit, n'autorise pas d'écrire "_*parfaitement compatible*_" comme tu l'as fait, c'est tout. C'est de la simple honnêteté.
Autre imperfection, une telle carte interdira le redémarrage sur le DVD d'installation de la machine. (en tout cas sur les "vieux" Mac Pro)

Et pour info, l'absence d'écran de boot n'interdit pas le choix du disque de démarrage.
On peut toujours le faire à l'aveugle, ou le pré-selectionner avant l'extinction/redémarrage de la machine.


----------



## McRoger (3 Février 2013)

Sinon tant qu'on laisse une CG Mac dans la machine (comme la 7300 GT), on peut démarrer le Mac Pro, équipé d'une carte PC non flashée.

Elle ne sera donc reconnue que sous bootcamp, ce qui implique de changer le connecteur du moniteur à chaque fois que tu veux jouer.

C'est la solution la moins chère, mais qui a aussi ses contraintes.

Dans mon Mac Pro j'ai une ATI5770 Apple, et une 9800 GT PC.  Cette dernière ne me sert que pour des calculs CUDA pour BOINC.

Edit: au niveau de la limite de compatibilité avec la 5770, j'ai remarqué qu'après une mise en veille, parfois du bruit (de la "neige") apparaît sur le moniteur.  Il suffit d'éteindre le moniteur et de le rallumer.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Février 2013)

McRoger a dit:


> Sinon tant qu'on laisse une CG Mac dans la machine (comme la 7300 GT), on peut démarrer le Mac Pro, équipé d'une carte PC non flashée.
> 
> Elle ne sera donc reconnue que sous bootcamp, ce qui implique de changer le connecteur du moniteur à chaque fois que tu veux jouer.
> 
> C'est la solution la moins chère, mais qui a aussi ses contraintes.


Oui, une contrainte énorme : une carte PC non flashée va faire tourner son ventilo *à fond* sous Mac OS X ! Inutilisable.
Pas glop... :rateau:
Sans même parler du fait que le mix de cartes nVidia/ATI n'est pas toujours très heureux sous Windows, bref je ne recommande absolument pas, je déconseille même, pour être plus clair. 




McRoger a dit:


> Edit: au niveau de la limite de compatibilité avec la 5770, j'ai remarqué qu'après une mise en veille, parfois du bruit (de la "neige") apparaît sur le moniteur.  Il suffit d'éteindre le moniteur et de le rallumer.


Pareil sur une 5870. Mais c'est vraiment pas fréquent. Chez moi 3 à 4 fois par an grand max.
Bonjour le coup de flip lorsque ça arrive la 1ère fois. :rateau:


----------



## ashurao (3 Février 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Oui, une contrainte énorme : une carte PC non flashée va faire tourner son ventilo *à fond* sous Mac OS X ! Inutilisable.
> Pas glop... :rateau:



Hello,

Les ventilos tournant à fond, c'était vrai sous Lion. Sous Mountain Lion, les ventilos ne sont pas plus bruyant qu'avec une carte mac édition.
Jusqu'à hier, j'avais dans mon mac pro une GT120 mac édition et une GTX 570 PC non flashée.
Si je gardais la GT 120, c'était uniquement pour octane render, car il est recommandé d'avoir une carte pour l'affichage (la GT120) et une pour le calcul.
Le mac pro, sans la carte mac édition, fonctionne très bien.
Si j'écris au passé, c'est parce que depuis samedi, j'ai 2 cartes PC non flashée. La GTX 570 et une nouvelle GT640 4Go. Et pour l'instant, aucun problème.

Edit: Là, je vous écris depuis windows (via bootcamps) et tout semble bien fonctionner. Mais il est vrai que, comme je n'ai pas la pomme au démarrage, je passe par les préférences système.


----------



## McRoger (4 Février 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Sans même parler du fait que le mix de cartes nVidia/ATI n'est pas toujours très heureux sous Windows, bref je ne recommande absolument pas, je déconseille même, pour être plus clair.



Je le pensais aussi mais c'était sous XP.  

Et bien que je n'ai pas testé personnellement (j'ai viré bootcamp depuis longtemps et me contente d'une VM épisodiquement), un coéquipier en calcul partagé utilise une Nvidia et une ATi sur un PC sous Windows 7 sans problèmes.


----------



## youcefkhettabi (25 Juin 2017)

Bonjour je compte upgrade mon mac pro 1.1 mais je n'arrive pas a trouver une carte ou quoi acheter il ya les gtx les gt les sapphire..... Je suis sur lion 10.7.5 j'ai 14 go de ram aider moi et est ce que je suis obliger d'installer le capitan enfin changer le efi... Pour le budget ds les 100 euros merck


----------



## Fogi (26 Juin 2017)

youcefkhettabi a dit:


> Bonjour je compte upgrade mon mac pro 1.1 mais je n'arrive pas a trouver une carte ou quoi acheter il ya les gtx les gt les sapphire..... Je suis sur lion 10.7.5 j'ai 14 go de ram aider moi et est ce que je suis obliger d'installer le capitan enfin changer le efi... Pour le budget ds les 100 euros merck



Cherchant à t'aider et je tombe sur ce fil, pas la peine de doubler les posts...
https://forums.macg.co/threads/cartes-graphiques-macpro-1-1-2007.1293346/
Pas la plus rapide, mais...
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/ATI-HD4870-5...221859?hash=item3d38c1ace3:g:gFgAAOSw5UZY-KJV


----------

